# 1986 300Z Dashboard issue- fuse or power unit???



## colette (Apr 11, 2014)

My dash lit up intermittently and now it's dark more than lit. I saw a YouTube video that suggested changing out a 10 amp fuse that is "inline with the rear wiper" instead of going after the power unit as the culprit. I am really green when it comes to disassembling the parts and pieces of my car. Can anyone offer advice on how to find this 'inline fuse' or should I just take out and inspect the power unit for disconnected connections? All advice is appreciated, but please dumb it down though I am a real novice.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The first thing is to check the fuses in the fuse block that's behind the driver's side kick panel. There should be a snap-on cover for the fuse block.


----------



## colette (Apr 11, 2014)

I did change out the fuse for the rear wiper but that's not the fix. The reference to the fuse being inline to the rear wiper was the mystery. Update: I found some information that the digital dash and the rear wiper run off the same wire and that it could be a short that runs down the driver's side inside the panels to the rear windshield wiper.

Does anyone know where to start looking, should I take the door panel(s) off? How do I find this wire and where/ how would a fuse be incorporated into it?
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## colette (Apr 11, 2014)

Howdy Folks, turns out it is the power unit. I figured out how to remove it and open it up, now what I need is some advice on how to fix it. I've heard I need a soldering iron with a very small tip after that I'm going hmmmmm now what do I do?


----------

